# Main Event + 7/25 Smackdown Spoilers



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Rusev/Sheamus is a non-title match. So for everyone who wanted Rusev to win the US title, it won't be happening tonight.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DQ finish, i don't see Rusev having his first loss on main event with subpar promotion. And not to Sheamus too.
And well, Sheamus don't really job so yeah..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> DQ finish, i don't see Rusev having his first loss on main event with subpar promotion. And not to Sheamus too.
> And well, Sheamus don't really job so yeah..


*My friend[huge Ziggler fan] was pissed when he found out Dolph eliminated Sheamus and LOST fpalm

Such a waste :side:*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *My friend[huge Ziggler fan] was pissed when he found out Dolph eliminated Sheamus and LOST fpalm
> 
> Such a waste :side:*


Zuck Figgler. :





But seriously, he should've won that battle royal.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Will the spoilers be available 30 minutes earlier again?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's sad how Main Event has become the new "B" show.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *My friend[huge Ziggler fan] was pissed when he found out Dolph eliminated Sheamus and LOST fpalm
> 
> Such a waste :side:*


Lol. What did he expected, you put Sheamus( +push) against Ziggler(- push) the result at the end is still negative



The True Believer said:


> Zuck Figgler. :
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, he should've won that battle royal.


:lol Zuck


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If I was a huge Ziggler fan i'd be pretty ecstatic about him not winning that Battle Royal.

The IC belt has as much value as a fucking veruka these days.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If I was still incredibly naive, I'd be crossing my fingers for a Swagger interference, but that's done.

Hopefully it'll be a decent Main Event, regardless.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was still incredibly naive, I'd be crossing my fingers for a Swagger interference, but that's done.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be a decent Main Event, regardless.


Don't lie. You know you're holding out hope. :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> Lol. What did he expected, you put Sheamus( +push) against Ziggler(- push) the result at the end is still negative


*Because Sheamus is never allowed to look weak. You waste that moment just to have the fucking heat vacuum suck it all dry.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully Reigns' match isn't him being beat up all match and then hit his comeback moves.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

WWE.com says Rollins will be appearing on Main Event.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Don't lie. You know you're holding out hope. :


It's funny, because I'm not.

I wanna see if Nation of Domination 2.0 is gonna be on tonight, though, that'd be neat.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Hopefully Reigns' match isn't him being beat up all match and then hit his comeback moves.


That's exactly what it's going to be. Either that, or the match won't happen at all because Kane or Orton will interfere and make him win by DQ. Reigns can't wrestle outside of tag team matches. He just can't.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Hopefully Reigns' match isn't him being beat up all match and then hit his comeback moves.


If you think that the match will end with something other than ReignsWinsLOL...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's funny, because I'm not.
> 
> I wanna see if Nation of Domination 2.0 is gonna be on tonight, though, that'd be neat.


Yes please.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's funny, because I'm not.
> 
> I wanna see if Nation of Domination 2.0 is gonna be on tonight, though, that'd be neat.


I'm intrigued to see what they do with them. They might be skating on thin ice with this gimmick but it's not like WWE cares what people think or anything.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's funny, because I'm not.
> 
> I wanna see if Nation of Domination 2.0 is gonna be on tonight, though, that'd be neat.


I hope they aren't complete jobbers. Its a pretty neat group. Big E is the muscle, Kofi is the high flyer guy and Woods sounded very solid on the mic. If either one of Henry or O'Neil joins then you have a proper mic worker anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> I'm intrigued to see what they do with them. They might be skating on thin ice with this gimmick but ti's not like WWE cares what people think or anything.


:lel

I'm hyped to see a heelish Kofi, tbh.



Waffelz said:


> I hope they aren't complete jobbers. Its a pretty neat group. Big E is the muscle, Kofi is the high flyer guy and Woods sounded very solid on the mic. If either one of Henry or O'Neil joins then you have a proper mic worker anyway.


Supposedly Mark Henry is slated to join them, so there's that.
They'll be a nice midcard stable, tbh. Need a new face tag team to compensate, though, unless they turn Rybaxel.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Face Ryback :mark:

THE BIG GUY - FEED ME MORE


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually, wouldn't it be cool if Mark Henry was the their first adversary? He can come out and say how disappointed he is in the three of them acting so foolishly when they all have bright futures ahead of them.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Actually, wouldn't it be cool if Mark Henry was the their first adversary? He can come out and say how disappointed he is in the three of them acting so foolishly when they all have bright futures ahead of them.


That'd be pretty unexpected, but I'm not opposed to it. I think he and Woods could go back and forth on the mic a bit and it'd be pretty darn good.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I will never understand why Main Event gets pyro while RAW doesn't.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WHOA WHAT


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So it looks like Rusev will crush Swagger tonight. Stupid fucking WWE. Way to kill all the momentum of Swagger and Zeb.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Rusve/Swagger instead of Rusev/Sheamus


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger to job in like 30 seconds or nah?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> WHOA WHAT


:draper2

Told you so. :


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> :draper2
> 
> Told you so. :


He's gonna job so hard. At least he'll get one more pop.

Fandango vs Rollins? Hmm, these random match ups regardless of face or heel status are rather interesting...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So fucking lame WWE! Let's just hope WWE lets Swagger/Zeb remain heels. Because 3 months from now Swagger will still be over why Rusev becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. They're ending it here. What a bunch of cunts.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, wasn't expecting that change.

Rollins vs Fandango. Rollins' reaction. :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He's gonna job so hard. At least he'll get one more pop.
> 
> Fandango vs Rollins? Hmm, these random match ups regardless of face or heel status are rather interesting...


Either that or Swagger goes apeshit and owns Rusev to close the show. What happened to Sheamus?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So we will get Rusev/Big Show at Summerslam? I hope the crowd chants WE THE PEOPLE throughout that whole match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Wow. They're ending it here. What a bunch of cunts.


They are. Guess Swagger can get one last pop...damn shame.



The True Believer said:


> Either that or Swagger goes apeshit and owns Rusev to close the show. What happened to Sheamus?


I just don't want Swagger to tap. Clean pin? Fine. Roll up? Even better! But, c'mon, do NOT make him tap.



The Boy Wonder said:


> So we will get Rusev/Big Show at Summerslam? I hope the crowd chants WE THE PEOPLE throughout that whole match.



Holy fuck, imagine that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Is that the Miz's mom? Looks just like her.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got in main event, what happened with Swagger/Rusev?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

So who will Rusev crush at Summerslam now?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Just got in main event, what happened with Swagger/Rusev?


They're fighting in the main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is Rollins wrestling long and serious matches with Fandango when he just got squashed by Ryder on Monday?*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Just got in main event, what happened with Swagger/Rusev?












One last pop before he's buried, I guess.

No Siva Tau for the Usos? Feels weird.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope it doesn't end tonight :floyd1

No reason why they can't have Swagger/Rusev at Summerslam.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Holy fuck, imagine that.


I know I complained a lot about the DB hijacking but my gripe since has been why those same fans don't hijack for other wrestlers? Why don't they chant for Ziggler, Ryder, Fandango in segments they aren't in? Maybe that will change with Jack Swagger


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Knowing WWE they'd rather save Sheamus vs. Rusev for SummerSlam :no:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Titus turning on Slater. Calling it now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Titus to join NOD2.0 :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Titus turning on SLater meaning he's face :mark:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I know I complained a lot about the DB hijacking but my gripe since has been why those same fans don't hijack for other wrestlers? Why don't they chant for Ziggler, Ryder, Fandango in segments they aren't in? Maybe that will change with Jack Swagger


If only...



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Hope it doesn't end tonight :floyd1
> 
> No reason why they can't have Swagger/Rusev at Summerslam.


Praying for a DQ.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Titus is in.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Heel kofi?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

NOD need a proper theme.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Is Woods going for a black Brother Love thing with these suits?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Plz turn Titus plz join them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Titus to join the Nation of Jobbernation







*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I know I complained a lot about the DB hijacking but my gripe since has been why those same fans don't hijack for other wrestlers? Why don't they chant for Ziggler, Ryder, Fandango in segments they aren't in? Maybe that will change with Jack Swagger


It helps if those wrestlers connect with the fans.

In fact, fans did chant for Ryder in segments he wasn't in. After The Rock comes back to wrestle in the WWE, for the first time in seven years, during his off the air promo, fans were chanting "We Want Ryder".


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, NOD are face?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Is Woods going for a black Brother Love thing with these suits?


You say Brother Love. I say Clarence.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

THE WWE BLACK PANTHERS HAVE BEEN BORN :bron


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aww, Titus ain't joining them


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kill ******! Kill ******! :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I am so not ready for Swagger to lose clean. /sigh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THE WHITE ONE !!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe Titus will join on Raw or something.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Kill ******! Kill ******! :lmao





DoubtGin said:


> THE WHITE ONE !!!


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The True Believer said:


> Is that the Miz's mom? Looks just like her.


Yeah, both his parents are there, behind the announcers.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey! What gives with Renee! You not a Real American?!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Slater and Gator will join soon


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Why do I have a bad feeling that this Swagger/Rusev match will be the end of the entire Rusev angle...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Hey! What gives with Renee! You not a Real American?!


:lmao

She IS Canadian. 

Christ, Zeb and Swagger are such good faces.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That promo gives me hope. Perhaps WWE wants to hype a Swagger victory happening on Main Event to lure people to buy the network.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos vs Rybaxel on Smackdown, I guess.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> She IS Canadian.
> 
> Christ, Zeb and Swagger are such good faces.


.......oh. I knew that. :side:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Albatross = white


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Miz's dad supposedly at the SD Taping


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Miz's dad!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Noooo. I'm not ready.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Titus got a promo, so that's a good sign.

Will be interesting to see what happens here with Rusev vs Swagger


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> She IS Canadian.


*No wonder she looks like Natalya's twin sister.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose vs Cesaro NO DQ on Smackdown :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose vs Cesaro NO DQ on Smackdown :mark: :mark:


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose vs Cesaro NO DQ on Smackdown :mark: :mark:


Hopefully they get good amount of time. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

"B-but Swagger isn't over!!" :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rusev's growing on me. That selling :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Miz's dad!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


The legend lives! :mark:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That Lesnar-Cena hype video though :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Are you fucking kidding me with these commericals on the Network? I paid for this service. Why am I being spammed with ads in the middle of a program? Fuck you Vince.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> * Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos is up first. The Usos get the win after Axel gets pinned. It appeared Ryback was upset after the match and walked away, leaving Axel alone in the ring.
> 
> * MizTV is next.


.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me with these commericals on the Network? I paid for this service. Why am I being spammed with ads in the middle of a program? Fuck you Vince.*


"If you wanna find out why, you have to download the WWE App!" :cole3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena vs Rock will be the #1 personal rivalry for sure :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DON'T BOO A DQ IS A GOOD THING DFHUYGR


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

hmm, a DQ finish

they book Swagger strong enough in this


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Good shit :clap

Summerslam flag match? :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so goddamn glad I was wrong. I apologize for my earlier complaints (for now).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DQ finish is good for business.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

DQ finish is perfectly acceptable here, tbh. Just gotta hope that *maybe* they keep them away from each other for a bit to save a match for Summerslam.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm good. This is good. Color me surprised and call me wrong, but I am fine with this. Strong ass booking during this feud for Swagger and I'm loving it. They HAVE to go to Summerslam now.

Also lol Swagger 'technically' won.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

How many of you were grabbing your nuts during that match? Thank God they did a DQ finish!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *DQ finish is good for business.*


AJ's so cute in your sig. <3

Good shit. Flag on a pole match at Summerslam!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz TV with Bo and Ziggler in it.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Tyler Breeze worked tonight's dark match? :mark:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Frico said:


> Tyler Breeze worked tonight's dark match? :mark:


Yuuuuup against Neville. (Y)


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Miz TV with Bo and Ziggler in it.


No doubt a no. 1 contenders match for those two then, which Ziggler will of course lose. Brilliant.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

That's it, Dean Ambrose will not weasel his way out of this burial dq match :lol He was booked too strong monday and at Battleground. They gotta make him pay


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop. Miz goes on bragging until Bo Dallas interrupts to another big pop. They both compliment each other until Dolph Ziggler comes out. Ziggler cuts a promo but Bo interrupts him and tells him to Bo-lieve. Bo then decks Ziggler with a mic.


:lmao Miz' parents are GOAT

:lmao :lmao Bo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> * Bo Dallas vs. Dolph Ziggler with The Miz on commentary is next.


.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> No doubt a no. 1 contenders match for those two then, which Ziggler will of course lose. Brilliant.


So you think Miz will be facing a heel for the IC title?

:HHH2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta put the Golden Boy over.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao Miz' parents are GOAT
> 
> :lmao :lmao Bo


This is funny. But I'm sure some will get butt hurt for her saying Roman Reigns is her favorite.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> So you think Miz will be facing a heel for the IC title?
> 
> :HHH2


You act as if lack of logic isn't the norm for WWE...


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Ziggler will not conquer that streak, and will lose clean-ish.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Bo beat Ziggler with a rollup after Miz distracted Ziggler. They beat down Ziggler together after it.
> 
> Backstage promo with Roman Reigns and Renee Young.
> 
> Ambrose vs Cesaro is next.


.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm good. This is good. Color me surprised and call me wrong, but I am fine with this. Strong ass booking during this feud for Swagger and I'm loving it. They HAVE to go to Summerslam now.
> 
> Also lol Swagger 'technically' won.


See? It all ended up being okay after all haha Glad to see this feud continue.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Time for me to accept that Ziggler's career is as good as over. He'll never be given the opportunity to do anything meaningful again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Time for me to accept that Ziggler's career is as good as over. He'll never be given the opportunity to do anything meaningful again.


Have faith. :mark: If Swagger can still manage to get SOME type of a chance with his mishaps, than Ziggler can, too.



hng13 said:


> See? It all ended up being okay after all haha Glad to see this feud continue.


Very curious as to why Sheamus vs Rusev was cancelled, though...


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Have faith. :mark: If Swagger can still manage to get SOME type of a chance with his mishaps, than Ziggler can, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Very curious as to why Sheamus vs Rusev was cancelled, though...


I know I was think it was going to lead to Rusev winning the US title at Summerslam & then going back to feud with Swagger over the US title


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How tall is Renee Young? I know Jack is big, but she looks teeny...



jhbboy198917 said:


> I know I was think it was going to lead to Rusev winning the US title at Summerslam & then going back to feud with Swagger over the US title


Guess we'll have to wait and see, but the longer Swagger can stay over with the casuals, the better.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose came in with a bunch of chair :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Shock horror, reactionary assumptions RE: Swagger were wrong.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How tall is Renee Young? I know Jack is big, but she looks teeny...


5'5 (165 cm), she is tiny


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KENTA is backstage. Just wanted to point that out.

Cesaro vs Ambrose is still on I think


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> 5'5 (165 cm), she is tiny


That's about an inch shorter than the average American woman, but that makes her over or around a foot shorter than Swagger. 

Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That's about an inch shorter than the average American woman, but that makes her over or around a foot shorter than Swagger.
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer.


I am actually more surprised that Zeb is so tall : (6'0)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

5ft5, Thwaggs.

edit: should probably refresh the page :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose won the match, then Rollins came to the ring, apparently.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> 5ft5, Thwaggs.


Thank you.



DoubtGin said:


> I am actually more surprised that Zeb is so tall : (6'0)


Well, he was managed two guys who were over 6'4 for over 6 months...makes him seem a lot smaller by comparison.



DoubtGin said:


> Looks like Rollins interfered.


??? Aren't he and Cesaro on the same side?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose finally gets a clean win?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ??? Aren't he and Cesaro on the same side?


Looks like he came in after Dean Ambrose won (via rollup).


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cesaro really needs to be added to the Authority & replace Kane


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose winning a match. Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Cesaro for Kane in the Authority would be tremendous.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aww, Ambrose taken out again. There's a shock


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Ambrose won AFTER Rollins interfered (he basically fought a 2vs1 for a bit).


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

jhbboy198917 said:


> Cesaro really needs to be added to the Authority & replace Kane


Agreed. Give Kane's old ass some time off. Besides, he looks like he's be bordering on a face turn now.



DoubtGin said:


> Looks like Ambrose won AFTER Rollins interfered (he basically fought a 2vs1 for a bit).


Oh, that makes more sense.


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

JY57 said:


> MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop.












Of course...


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Looks like Ambrose won AFTER Rollins interfered (he basically fought a 2vs1 for a bit).


Excellent.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> * Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose in a No DQ match is next. Ambrose brings in a bunch of steel chairs.


:mark: :mark: 

Hopefully they get time and Ambrose finally gets a good clean(ish) win.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Excellent.


Meh, that was by roll up and he got beat the fuck out. Plus was able to defeat Cesaro clean so yeah, whatever.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Huganomics said:


> :mark: :mark:
> 
> Hopefully they get time and Ambrose finally gets a good clean(ish) win.


He won clean. This was after Rollins interfered. He had two fight off two people at once.

The match was also described as very "ECW-esque."


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Meh, that was by roll up and he got beat the fuck out. Plus was able to defeat Cesaro clean so yeah, whatever.


That was after Rollins interfered. It was basically 2 on 1. Can't complain about that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Paige vs Naomi next


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

So swagger faced Rusev in main event afterall..

hopefully it'l lead into a decent match at Summerslam.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> That was after Rollins interfered. It was basically 2 on 1. Can't complain about that.


Ah ok, my bad. But still Big E( what i was tryin to say in my previous post) defeated Cesaro clean, why can't Dean use his finisher un the chair for example, and get the decisive really welcomed win? Ok i'm reaching maybe that was good enough:lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> 5'5 (165 cm), she is tiny


She also is always barefoot when she does interview segments.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Paige wins by submission. Cameron beats Naomi up after the match.
> 
> Another Stardust/Goldust segment.


And now the Wyatts are here.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Ah ok, my bad. But still Big E( what i was tryin to say in my previous post) defeated Cesaro clean, why can't Dean use his finisher un the chair for example, and get the decisive really welcomed win? Ok i'm reaching maybe that was good enough:lol


In the absence of Rollins' interference, I might have agreed. But the fact that he had to fight off two guys to win makes it acceptable in my book. Plus, it was described as ECW-esque. I'm sure both came off as badasses.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> In the absence of Rollins' interference, I might have agreed. But the fact that he had to fight off two guys to win makes it acceptable in my book. Plus, it was described as ECW-esque. I'm sure both came off as badasses.


Yeah you're probably right.

Good sd so far.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ/Paige being the only feud getting a promo vid so far for SummerSlam aside from Cena/Lesnar? That's what's up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ might not be on SD :S


----------



## PaigeFan00 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good To Swagger/Rusev Fued still going and if/when Swagger goes over at Summerslam u have your new All-American Hero and Swagger becomes a star This fued like I said we Make Swagger lets hope he don't screw it up cause this is his last chance more than likly.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> AJ/Paige being the only feud getting a promo vid so far for SummerSlam aside from Cena/Lesnar? That's what's up.


Word?



DoubtGin said:


> AJ might not be on SD :S


Gotta sell the beating from Paige, of course.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That Ambrose/Cesaro match looks pretty sick.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> * They sell the beatdown by having medics come out and check on Ambrose. They help Ambrose out of the ring and he gets a big pop going up the ramp.


:mark: :mark:

They really have a chance to make a big star(and a top face that people actually want to cheer for) in Ambrose if they capitalize on his reactions.

and I know some are kind of annoyed by the Reigns answer but I think it's fucking hilarious that(in kayfabe) Miz isn't even his own mom's favorite superstar :lmao


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

So Cesaro is in The Authority now isn't he?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> So Cesaro is in The Authority now isn't he?


Not confirmed, I think. But I sure hope he is.



> Bray Wyatt beat R-Truth and cut a promo on Jericho after it. A Jericho chant broke out during the match.


I really hope this feud picks up now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Main Event is happening now.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Orton will interfere but Roman will pick the win regardless.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

We had a whole week without Cena and Sheamus, btw.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> We had a whole week without Cena and Sheamus, btw.


And it's been fucking fantastic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> And it's been fucking fantastic.


I agree. RAW was great and this looks like a really really good Smackdown as well. Even Main Event was solid.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> I agree. RAW was great and this looks like a really really good Smackdown as well. Even Main Event was solid.


Do you know what's happening now?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns won via Superman punch and spear.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> We had a whole week without Cena and Sheamus, btw.


And Adam Rose.

:dance


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't think Orton showed up at all. Not sure though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The dark match after Smackdown included the return of the Superstar we've been missing for so long : 

Kane vs Big Show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yea and Reigns celebrated again before Smackdown went off-air.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Good grief, he still wins and close a show on top. No struggle no character/feud development no nothing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Where the hell has Sheamus been?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> The dark match after Smackdown included the return of the Superstar we've been missing for so long :
> 
> Kane vs Big Show


Better keep his giant ass away from Swagger/Rusev. :side:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns closed Smackdown again? Heh. They even made him make an appearance at the end of RAW yesterday. Absolutely mental.

I'm not sure how folk can like him so much. He has nothing. No character. Nothing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Better keep his giant ass away from Swagger/Rusev. :side:


:lol

He seems to have lost some weight.










(this is from yesterday)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> :lol
> 
> He seems to have lost some weight.
> 
> ...


Damn, he's looking kinda fine there. 

STILL, my point stands. Put him in a feud with Kane or Orton, idgaf, just keep him out of the Rusev/Swagger angle and we're good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Show returned to action after tonight's WWE SmackDown tapings in Orlando, Florida.

The dark main event saw Kane come out and demand that officials send him a "body" out, he didn't care who it was. This led to Big Show coming out and accepting the challenge. Big Show ended up winning the match by count out and thanking the fans for their support to end the show.


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-after-smackdown-tapings/#kEhtcEviJRiADc8v.99


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So, after Main Event, it's sort of safe to assume Rusev v Swagger will continue. At least that's the feeling I got. Match ended in DQ and swagger looked strong.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> So, after Main Event, it's sort of safe to assume Rusev v Swagger will continue. At least that's the feeling I got. Match ended in DQ and swagger looked strong.


Yea, it'd be incredibly stupid to just stop the feud here. Not sure if they will make it until Summerslam, but at least we can be happy about them continuing the feud on next RAW.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Reigns vs Del Rio supposedly went 15 minutes.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Reigns vs Del Rio supposedly went 15 minutes.


Let's see how this goes. Count the hairdryer pops.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Reigns vs Del Rio supposedly went 15 minutes.


:cole3 "HOW WILL HE DO HIS PATENTED SUPERMAN PUNCH WITH ALL THE ABUSE HE'S TAKEN FROM DEL RIO'S PATENTED ARM BREAKER!" 

for 15 minutes :lmao and then Reigns will just do it with no problem.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fifteen minutes? Holy shit cunts. 

How long did Del Rio have the upper hand, you think?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Better keep his giant ass away from Swagger/Rusev. :side:


I think they get to finish their feud by Summerslam without others getting involved


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Reigns vs Del Rio supposedly went 15 minutes.



I guess Del Rio mustve done a lot of rest holds and dominating while Reigns got in a few punches and kicks until it was time for the clotheslines...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope Del Rio has a bucket of icy hot for his back. It's gotta be wrecked after all the carrying he did.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me with these commericals on the Network? I paid for this service. Why am I being spammed with ads in the middle of a program? Fuck you Vince.*


You pay for cable and get 10x the commercials. It's not s big deal. Hulu Plus for example is much worse.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The main event doesn't interest me (not for 15 minutes straight) but looks like a solid Smackdown.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait for Ambrose/Cesaro No DQ, and I also want see how Reigns did against Del Rio.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Swagger vs rusev is missing the United States championship title... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is Ambrose banned from executing his finisher and pinning people?*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns won via Superman punch and spear.


This is a great picture. Lot's of Roman Reigns signs. But I also see an Ambrose sign as well. I like both of them. I wish fans would stop getting butt hurt them. Why can't we like both of them?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Am I the only one disappointed Titus didn't join Xaiver's stable yet?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Am I the only one disappointed Titus didn't join Xaiver's stable yet?


We have to be patient bro. They did the slow tease tonight. If Titus turns it needs to happen when the most people are watching -- it needs to happen on RAW. I think we will see it happen next week.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TheOaths said:


> I guess Del Rio mustve done a lot of rest holds and dominating while Reigns got in a few punches and kicks until it was time for the clotheslines...





Flawless Victory said:


> Hope Del Rio has a bucket of icy hot for his back. It's gotta be wrecked after all the carrying he did.


:lmao 

Wrestling fans are so mean :lol According to PWInsider, it was a back and forth match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every match longer than 3 minutes is a back and forth match, he's still being carried.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We have to be patient bro. They did the slow tease tonight. If Titus turns it needs to happen when the most people are watching -- it needs to happen on RAW. I think we will see it happen next week.


Good point.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Every match longer than 3 minutes is a back and forth match, he's still being carried.


Not really. When PWInsider reported Rusev vs Roman,they explained that correctly: Rusev dominated Roman, who was setting up for a comeback and spear at the end before Randy came in.

It was definitely more a John Cena style booking where the babyface gets his ass handed to him most of the match before hulking up. THAT'S not a back and forth match.

Miz vs Ziggler was more back and forth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen a John Cena match in my entire life that didn't involve offense other than the ending sequence, except the one against Brock at Extreme Rules. That's literally the ONLY "John Cena booking" match that exists. 

Yes, heels get the heat for most of the match but the babyface still does things. He doesn't just lay on the mat for the duration.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

How can u say he's being carried before even seeing the match though. Smh. I'm happy or back and forth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because it's Roman fucking Reigns vs Alberto fucking Del Rio.

BRYAN VS KHALI? OMGZ, I WONDURS HU KERRIED?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear, you length of life depends solely on your bitching fpalm

Getting any offense doesn't means it's back and forth -___- Back and forth means you and your opponent are basically trading the same amount of offense. No one is really on top, at least not for long. Just like when Miz and Ziggler were pretty even last night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's very few exceptions where the babyface gets the same amount of offense as a heel. Heels control the pace of a match, so by your narrow definition, back and forth matches hardly happen.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's very few exceptions where the babyface gets the same amount of offense as a heel. Heels control the pace of a match, so by your narrow definition, back and forth matches hardly happen.


Yea, it's kind of narrow, but your whole "matches longer than 3 minutes is back and forth" is very wide too.

But there's a difference of getting dominated the whole match and actually getting a lot of offense against the heel.

Like I said, Miz vs Ziggler. They both had a lot of offense in that match against each other. I consider that back and forth. Now, PWInsider can very well have a different view than me, more towards your view of it than mine.

But since they correctly called Rusev controlling most of the match with Roman, I figured Roman did a lot more this time to be considered back and forth.

But I can be wrong and that's fine :lol I won't die if I am


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it's Roman fucking Reigns vs Alberto fucking Del Rio.
> 
> BRYAN VS KHALI? OMGZ, I WONDURS HU KERRIED?


:maury

Pyro cracks me up :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. *His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop.* Miz goes on bragging until Bo Dallas interrupts to another big pop. They both compliment each other until Dolph Ziggler comes out. Ziggler cuts a promo but Bo interrupts him and tells him to Bo-lieve. Bo then decks Ziggler with a mic.


*Fucking looooooooooooool. I can't wait to watch this. This is gold.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm probably one of the few people who is enjoying Miz right now. That smug fucker is a good heel. He had a very solid match with Ziggler on Raw, I was really entertained. He actually was part of Jericho's best match since returning. Unfortunately, it was on a house show.

His entrance is pretty great too :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm probably one of the few people who is enjoying Miz right now. That smug fucker is a good heel. He had a very solid match with Ziggler on Raw, I was really entertained. He actually was part of Jericho's best match since returning. Unfortunately, it was on a house show.
> 
> His entrance is pretty great too :lol


*Miz has been gold all-around. It's just them typical boring smark crowds that ruin everything. Hopefully we get some enthusiastic crowds in the upcoming weeks.*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wrestling fans are so mean :lol According to PWInsider, it was a back and forth match


Just being honest. Also according to someone on wrestling inc that was there, he said and everything is a quote " the match was 10-15 mins" "Reigns can't wrestle for shat"(that's how he spelled it) "Del Rio whooped his ass for 95% of the match until reigns did a Samoan drop, apron drop kick and spear" "Reigns gets a -1 and ADR gets a 10+ because he WORKED" "but the fans LOVED Reigns"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Just being honest. Also according to someone on wrestling inc that was there, he said and everything is a quote " the match was 10-15 mins" "Reigns can't wrestle for shat"(that's how he spelled it) "Del Rio whooped his ass for 95% of the match until reigns did a Samoan drop, apron drop kick and spear" "Reigns gets a -1 and ADR gets a 10+ because he WORKED" "but the fans LOVED Reigns"


:lmao damn. Can't get any clearer than that. Ugh, would have really liked a more balanced match. I hate the whole getting dominated and then hulking up thing fpalm.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

If anyone manages to find a video of the Breeze vs Neville match I'll give rep for the rest of my WF career. 8*D Apparently they tore the house down. (Which isn't a surprise as they've doing that for NXT live events which has garnered a lot of praise).


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

miz is very good as a heel. I just wish his in ring work matched his charisma and mic levels. I'm glad he won the IC title and hope he and zigglypuff feud for a while.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think WWE can decide whether Sheamus is an upper mid carder or ME player. Giving him the US title and not knowing what to do with him while he holds it, is typical WWE booking. 

Eventually Sheamus is going to have to enter this feud, or be the next opponent because he is the US champ and that pretty much writes itself as well.

Nice to see Swagger still in this thou


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love The Miz, he's hilarious. I'm looking forward to this. 

Also looking forward to Ambrose/Cesaro round 2.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Is Ambrose banned from executing his finisher and pinning people?*


A small part of me thinks they could be working on changing it. With Miz and Adam Rose using similar looking ones, they might want to alter it to change it all together and haven't decided on what it's going to be just yet.



Parker said:


> Swagger vs rusev is missing the United States championship title...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


At this point I'm not going to get greedy with this feud. I'm not even sure it'll go to Summerslam, but them extending it past Battleground is unexpected, so I don't know if we can even rightfully hope for the US title to get involved.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> Just being honest. Also according to someone on wrestling inc that was there, he said and everything is a quote " the match was 10-15 mins" "Reigns can't wrestle for shat"(that's how he spelled it) "Del Rio whooped his ass for 95% of the match until reigns did a Samoan drop, apron drop kick and spear" "Reigns gets a -1 and ADR gets a 10+ because he WORKED" "but the fans LOVED Reigns"


Sounds like a Cena match :shrug. But I guess those who hate super Cena will be fine with Reigns doing the same thing atm. Del Rio is a great worker so I wasn't surprised he had to carry Reigns, 95% though :drake1 I have no idea what they see in him, oh wait. It, presence and the aura; I almost forgot .


Kinda knew Swagger would be back, not sure why certain people were all up in arms the last few days. They made a big deal about the hitting of the post.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Been saying Swagger will be back and the feud isn't over and missing one Raw due to a kayfabe beatdown isn't a big deal. This shows we should all wait a while before raging :shrug


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Been saying Swagger will be back and the feud isn't over and missing one Raw due to a kayfabe beatdown isn't a big deal. This shows we should all wait a while before raging :shrug


I'm quick to rage, ngl. :side:

Legit surprised they're extending this feud another week. I wonder if they're experimenting with these two? Gauging the reactions and then decided to extend the feud or not. Hmm, imagine that, WWE LISTENING to the fans...

They've got a potential great babyface on their hands with Swagger. Let's hope they use him properly.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I won't lie I got kinda worried they'll finish off this feud in Main Event but looks like they're sticking to it.

Win or lose, I hope they stick with Swagger as an upper midcard babyface. If his reactions can sustain themselves, I can even see him in a SvS traditional 5 on 5 match this year.

Team Authority: Rollins, Orton, Cesaro, Rusev, Kane
Team Reigns: Reigns, Ambrose, Swagger, Sheamus, Ziggler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> I won't lie I got kinda worried they'll finish off this feud in Main Event but looks like they're sticking to it.
> 
> Win or lose, I hope they stick with Swagger as an upper midcard babyface. If his reactions can sustain themselves, I can even see him in a SvS traditional 5 on 5 match this year.
> 
> ...


I like your ideas a lot. Hoping WWE goes for it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Cesaro! Can't wait to see it :banderas

Also fpalm @ Roman Reigns standing tall again. How refreshing.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Miz's dad was in the crowd :mark::mark::mark:

Wonder if he gave any fucks about his son this time.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the Ziggler/Miz feud. Both guys are bringing it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Miz's dad was in the crowd :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Wonder if he gave any fucks about his son this time.


:mark:






*I don't think so :lol. This time neither did his mom apparently :lel*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Show vs. Kane must have been dreadful to watch. Poor live crowd.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao damn. Can't get any clearer than that. Ugh, would have really liked a more balanced match. I hate the whole getting dominated and then hulking up thing fpalm.


To be honest. You can't really have a balanced match when you have a very green wrestler in there with legitimately one of the best wrestlers. Not bashing Reigns at all but dude has...or shall I say he doesn't use any counter moves other than a Samoan drop and a clothesline that would make it easy to have a balanced match. I'm not a fan of the get your ass kicked for 12 minutes and then incredible hulk it in the last 3 minutes and win the match. It makes the heel look weak IMO. Like oh you gave me your best shot, let me hit you with a couple moves(literally) and beat you.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So gonna watch SD, first I read about Cesaro/Ambrose², now I see Pics of MIZ AND FUCKING BO DALLAS ON MIZ TV!!!! 
And read this:



> * MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop. Miz goes on bragging until Bo Dallas interrupts to another big pop. They both compliment each other until Dolph Ziggler comes out. Ziggler cuts a promo but Bo interrupts him and tells him to Bo-lieve. Bo then decks Ziggler with a mic.
> 
> * Bo Dallas vs. Dolph Ziggler with The Miz on commentary is next. Ziggler hit a Fameasser at one point but Bo kicked out. The Miz distracted Dolph from ringside, allowing Bo to get the win with a roll-up. The Miz then attacks Dolph until Bo joins in and they double team him.


This is gonna be so fucking hilarious. :zayn3
ALSO SLATER :mark::mark::mark:
CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hmm, imagine that, WWE LISTENING to the fans...


If the financial issues are true... then they really gotta start providing what fans want to see. That goes on all talent i believe. You want paying customers, you gotta provide them something that keeps them coming back. After they got monopoly they been not tending the audience with what they want or they just stop coming to shows.. stop buying the merchandise. they may not like it but thats what they gotta do right now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Roman Reigns standing tall again. How refreshing.


They're building Reigns as the next Cena. Basically, this means that the current generation of Cena fans that have grown up to start hating Cena are no longer important to the WWE and they need Reigns to cater to the new breed of kids coming in.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

supposedly the reason Sheamus/Rusev didn't happen because Sheamus was very sick and was sent home within 10 minutes when he showed up to work.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> supposedly the reason Sheamus/Rusev didn't happen because Sheamus was very sick and was sent home within 10 minutes when he showed up to work.


Is there a source? (just curious)
Seems kinda weird considering he wasn't on RAW, either. I figured he had the week off.

Hopefully we still get a continuation of Swagger/Rusev, though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Cesaro vs Ambrose :mark:
Roman: WWE using their imagination with him. Always different things 

Which of match will be repeated in RAW?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> How can u say he's being carried before even seeing the match though. Smh. I'm happy or back and forth.


Roman Reigns has been carried in every single match of his wrestling career. One has to watch his next match before assuming he will be carried yet again?

Has my deductive reasoning been shut off? Has by brain decomposed? I know I damaged by brain watching too many Reigns matches, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Roman Reigns has been carried in every single match of his wrestling career. One has to watch his next match before assuming he will be carried yet again?


I actually thought that Reigns was the only one that pulled his weight in the Battleground main event. That one short burst of his was more memorable than the entire match put together so in my books that's him carrying everyone else's sorry ass.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

" * MizTV is next. The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop. Miz goes on bragging until Bo Dallas interrupts to another big pop. They both compliment each other until Dolph Ziggler comes out. Ziggler cuts a promo but Bo interrupts him and tells him to Bo-lieve. Bo then decks Ziggler with a mic. "

I dunno how the segment will be when I watch it but it sounds hilarious


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Is there a source? (just curious)
> Seems kinda weird considering he wasn't on RAW, either. I figured he had the week off.
> 
> Hopefully we still get a continuation of Swagger/Rusev, though.


WNW. Now Metzler confirmed that Sheamus had very bad flu

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...g-fight-star-of-raw-sid-vicious-ea-mma-stats-



> --Sheamus missed TV this week due to a severe flu.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> WNW. Now Metzler confirmed that Sheamus had very bad flu
> 
> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...g-fight-star-of-raw-sid-vicious-ea-mma-stats-


Thank you kindly for the source.

Hopefully he feels better and it doesn't spread.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Is there a source? (just curious)
> Seems kinda weird considering he wasn't on RAW, either. I figured he had the week off.
> 
> Hopefully we still get a continuation of Swagger/Rusev, though.


If this is a continuation of the feud than great. I however am still not happy about them doing it on Main Event as opposed to RAW this past Monday. There was no reason to have Khali on that show instead of Swagger and to have the Swagger/Rusev match delegated to the C Show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The Miz comes out and it turns into an Intercontinental Title acceptance speech. His parents are in the crowd and he asks his mom who her favorite Superstar is. She says Roman Reigns to a big pop.


:lmao

Even Mrs and Mr Mizanin don't give 2 flying fucks about their son either:dance


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat clean win over Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

> Ryback nails the Meathook clothesline for the win.
> 
> Winner: Jey Uso


I don't get this, It says Ryback hits his signature and gets the win, yet he loses? Or is it worded wrong.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Goddammit Cody. How he gets through those Stardust segments without losing it is beyond me. I wonder how many takes are needed?


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> I don't get this, It says Ryback hits his signature and gets the win, yet he loses? Or is it worded wrong.


USO'S won, they cheated and used twin magic on Curtis Axel.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So ... the Uso's are the Bella Twins of the male division .... That Twin switcheroo ... ugh. 

I used to love the Uso's but the WWE is making me hate them with that garbage booking.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Having only watched the Ambrose vs Cesaro, Miz.Bo/Ziggler and Roman vs Del Rio segments so far, i'll talk about that. I'll watch the rest later when it comes on tv. Loved those 3 segments which is a lot more than I usually like from smackdown these days.

*Miz Tv and Bo/Ziggler-* People hate Miz but he's gold in this role, he's doing great. Having the I.C title on him is a good thing for the belt. He'll always make having the title feel important cause he'll never stop flaunting it or bringing it up. The lil part with his mother was great, and how fitting for her to name Roman as her favorite while his Fiancee and daughter is sitting behind her. Bo coming out clicking with Miz seems fitting. I can see why these 2 would get along. Bo has the best reactions and facial expressions. Dolph promo was nice, I like that they're actually building a feud for Dolph and a Feud for the ic title. and The Bo streak lives on!

*Ambrose vs Cesaro-* My only complaint i have about Ambrose on smackdown is that this match was ON Smackdown! . Im upset that so many will miss out on the show him and Cesaro put on because less people watch it. Better than anything during his u.s title run and easily could have been on a ppv. Would have been great on Raw too, i prefer Raw crowds. I hope this puts all Ambrose booking fears people have had to rest. Ive always said he's had one of the best pushes in months and just cause he's not going for the title doesnt mean he's being overlooked. Him and Rollins have held the main uppercard feud since payback and he's been feuding with the Authority the whole time as well. Hope this all leads to a Ambrose/HHH match. I can already imagine Dean with a sledge hammer coming after HHH....but that's for another day. the suplex spot onto the chairs was awesome. Dean picking up a win even with Rollins interference was great too and Cesaro didn't look weak in the process, meanwhile Dean looked really strong. The beat down he received after the match looked brutal and Rollins keeps on looking strong as well

*Roman vs Del Rio-* the match was good. Though I think it would have been better suited switched with Ambrose time slot. I guess they wanted him in the main event but I think the earlier No DQ match was better fit to close the show since Randy never appeared to further the feud. the dark segment could have had Reigns coming to Ambrose aide if they wanted to send the crowd home happy. anyway, It wasnt AS back and forth as I would have liked but Roman definitely wasnt getting dominated the whole match at least. There was indeed more back and forth for him than usual which i appreciate. The 2 had some nice moments, ADR working the arm all match gave it more of a story. I loved how the apron kick was implemented in the match this time. I wish it could always be more natural like that rather then the person falling on the bottom rope for no reason. Even if Roman can find a move that lands his opponent on the bottom rope or a reversal on the bottom rope like del rio ended up there i'd be more satisfied in the future.

From what I saw it already seems like a good smackdown.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Any video of just the Ambrose/Cesaro match?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ambrose and Cesaro is a FUCKING CLASSIC! OMG. I am marking the fuck OUT.


awegiablgkjbr Woah. This match was special. WANT MOAR ...!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Check out Miz's mom lusting over Big Daddy Reigns with Roman's wife and kid behind her. :HHH2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Check out Miz's mom lusting over Big Daddy Reigns with Roman's wife and kid behind her. :HHH2


Yeah .. came across as a creepy cougar as opposed to what they were going for.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this match as good as you claim or are you trolling?

I can't tell nowadays.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Is this match as good as you claim or are you trolling?
> 
> I can't tell nowadays.


I may have over-reacted a little (i get like this at times) - but it was definitely very good. Better than most matches seen in the WWE since WM.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Good shit. (Y)

Ambrose might as well tag a "Stomp here" sign to the back of his head.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Good shit. (Y)
> 
> Ambrose *might as well tag a "Stomp here" sign to the back of his head*.


:lmao

The miz seg was cringey, but not because of Miz who was once again gold. But the interaction between Dolph Dallas and him felt awkward, no chemistry. The matc was ok.

Dean/Cesaro MOTN, i don't know what else to say, it was a treat.

I really liked the dynamic of the main event, didn't feel as overscripted/choregraphed as his others matches.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz' parents :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Dean/Cesaro MOTN, i don't know what else to say, it was a treat.


Cesaro with a great showing after a very long time. Heyman really fucked up his momentum though and turned him heel to boot. Hopefully he can start regaining it. His mini beatdown on Ambrose was vicious and in-ring psychology/chemistry with Ambrose was fantastic. 

Just didn't have to be a heel right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose vs Cesaro was awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What's the point of all those Goldust/Stardust segments? :/


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*The Miz's dad* :mark: :lol


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Any video of just the Ambrose/Cesaro match?





Spoiler



http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=krm6AEzDLMrb3x8q87P

http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k7dPynqsiaB7gf8q87S


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Kinda skimned through the show.

*Miz/Bo Dallas/Ziggler*- I've always liked Miz. His new gimmick is awesome. I love how he's protecting his face from getting hit and his mannerisms are funny as hell. I died laughing at him damn near falling out of his chair when Ziggler teased a superkick. Not a bad match between Wiggles and Dallas and I'm looking forward to Miz and Ziggler feuding. I really enjoyed their match on Raw and their interactions on Smackdown.

*Cesaro vs. Ambrose*- I enjoyed the match. I loved Ambrose getting beat with the Kendo stick and him saying to Cesaro, "we can do this all night Cesaro" :lol Loved the outside/inside swiss superplex onto the chairs. Ambrose is growing on me week by week. 

I have no idea how Goldust and Cody can do these segments without completely busting out into laughter.

*Reigns vs. Del Rio*- Damn, I enjoyed this match. Del Rio is so damn good. Once again ADR gives someone green their best singles match so far(first was Big E.) I just don't fucking understand why he's so disliked. It wasn't 95% ADR like someone said Reigns got a couple more than 3 moves in and his arm selling wasn't bad. I lol'd at Del Rio calling him superman. I loved quite a few spots in this match. Del Rio's dropkick through the top and middle ropes was :banderas as was Reigns hitting his apron dropkick the second time. There really wasn't any rest holds, 1 maybe 2. Del Rio was extra aggressive with his arm work and the match wasn't slow at all. Reigns will definitely get better working with guys like Del Rio and of course adding some more power/explosive offense. Good show overall.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Kinda skimned through the show.
> 
> *Miz/Bo Dallas/Ziggler*- I've always liked Miz. His new gimmick is awesome. I love how he's protecting his face from getting hit and his mannerisms are funny as hell. I died laughing at him damn near falling out of his chair when Ziggler teased a superkick. Not a bad match between Wiggles and Dallas and I'm looking forward to Miz and Ziggler feuding. I really enjoyed their match on Raw and their interactions on Smackdown.
> 
> ...


Yeah that might be Reigns best match yet. The dynamic was really interistic as i said.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Yeah that might be Reigns best match yet. The dynamic was really interistic as i said.


Yea I agree. I re watched it again and I still really liked it. I don't know about Reigns getting "rave" reviews :lol but then again when you're in the ring with one of the best...That's what happens I guess. Reigns can thank Papi Alberto for hooking him up with his best singles match so far. I'd personally like to see a rematch with 10 minutes added and possibly a stipulation. I wouldn't mind a street fight between the two. 

Something I forgot to mention before but Bray Wyatt is losing me. He's one of the best on the mic right now but I find myself clocking out during his promos. It's just hey man, you're no hero blah blah blah.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

i think it was my favorite singles match for him too, though i loved his match with Bryan too. he played the heel well. Not many matches to judge from though anyway. they rarely give him singles matches. hopefully they're starting now.

Also idk why ADR isnt more liked. To me, hes good on the mic and ring but theres just a disconnect with him and the audience.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

ADR deserves a medal for carrying Reigns to such a good match.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Also idk why ADR isnt more liked. To me, hes good on the mic and ring but theres just a disconnect with him and the audience.


That's because they took away everything that would've let him connect with the audience. First they took away the flashy suits and cars .. then they took away Ricardo. I have no idea why they've done this, but it's left ADR with absolutely nothing.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Kinda skimned through the show.
> 
> *Miz/Bo Dallas/Ziggler*- I've always liked Miz. His new gimmick is awesome. I love how he's protecting his face from getting hit and his mannerisms are funny as hell. I died laughing at him damn near falling out of his chair when Ziggler teased a superkick. Not a bad match between Wiggles and Dallas and I'm looking forward to Miz and Ziggler feuding. I really enjoyed their match on Raw and their interactions on Smackdown.
> 
> ...


That's one thing you can never hate Del Rio for. He's consistently one of the best wrestlers in the ring and get a good match out of anyone. Shame he lacks charisma


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Reaper said:


> That's because they took away everything that would've let him connect with the audience. First they took away the flashy suits and cars .. then they took away Ricardo. I have no idea why they've done this, but it's left ADR with absolutely nothing.


his personal ring announcer, suits and cars made him stand out for sure. Now he really has nothing, doesnt get promo time and has no real direction at the moment. But hes such a good worker that i dont think wwe will just completely forget him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yep, easily Reigns best singles match thus far. Reigns did a good job of selling and ADR did a good job of upping his intensity and creating very few dead spots in the match. Good stuff.

Ambrose/Cesaro was MOTN, though. God damn that was some amazing shit. Maybe it's the Ambrose mark in me overrating it, but I fucking loved it. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Suplex on the chairs gif?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ambrose is the only rostered talent who did the deathmatch level shit right? Sami being in NXT and Drake now a referee.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh shit. Ziggler using the Superkick again? :mark:


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Good heel work from the Miz.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I try to give Reigns the benefit of the doubt, but his promos seem to be corroding in quality with each one he cuts. I literally was rubbing my temples when he was talking to Renee a moment ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Please put Bo and Miz in more segments together :banderas*


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I try to give Reigns the benefit of the doubt, but his promos seem to be corroding in quality with each one he cuts. I literally was rubbing my temples when he was talking to Renee a moment ago.


We're going to have to deal with this motherfucker in the main event for the next 10 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz as Johnny Cage is fucking fantastic. :banderas This is exactly what he needed to reclaim his 2010/early 2011 greatness. That was hilarious.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> We're going to have to deal with this motherfucker in the main event for the next 10 years.


Yup. 5-moves-of-doom Super Reigns will be the replacement for 5-moves-of-doom Super Cena.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That little promo package for Lesnar/Cena was :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> That little promo package for Lesnar/Cena was :banderas


I agree. Good shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is it that the only way heel divas seem to be able to get heat is by mimicking their opponents? 

Also, uh, what the hell was that awkward ass promo by Paige?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is it that the only way heel divas seem to be able to get heat is by mimicking their opponents?
> 
> Also, uh, what the hell was that awkward ass promo by Paige?


AJ Lee doesn't need to do that. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I haven't really paid attention to Paige a whole lot ( because it's always an good opportunity to take a piss or grab a bite to eat ), but her voice yo... What the fuck :lol.

Just. No. Get her off of my screen. I've seen her wrestle and talk enough for me to tune out.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

R-Truth, you're not a "young brutha" and your song fucking sucks. Fuck off already. ut


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

₵A$H®;37304273 said:


> *I haven't really paid attention to Paige a whole lot ( because it's always an good opportunity to take a piss or grab a bite to eat ), but her voice yo... What the fuck :lol.
> 
> Just. No. Get her off of my screen. I've seen her wrestle and talk enough for me to tune out.*


I know right, a wrestler that doesn't have a North American accent? :cuss:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

x78 said:


> I know right, a wrestler that doesn't have a North American accent? :cuss:


*It's not that. It's just... Urgh.*

*Make her into a Paul Heyman girl. Something. This just isn't working.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paige is John Laurinaitis with tits (if you can call them that). Ughhh, what mic skills. Scary.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

x78 said:


> I know right, a wrestler that doesn't have a North American accent? :cuss:


Her accent has nothing to do with her being awful in every way.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

₵A$H®;37304633 said:


> *It's not that. It's just... Urgh.*
> 
> *Make her into a Paul Heyman girl. Something. This just isn't working.*


...you want to kill her momentum even more? :lol

You know what happens to Paul Heyman guys who aren't Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bray Wyatt had a "bat in the cave."


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Yup. 5-moves-of-doom Super Reigns will be the replacement for 5-moves-of-doom Super Cena.


We can only be lucky enough for Reigns to have the in ring career of John Cena.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> ...you want to kill her momentum even more? :lol
> 
> You know what happens to Paul Heyman guys who aren't Brock Lesnar?


:lol

*I guess it's no way to save her.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Paige is John Laurinaitis with tits (if you can call them that). Ughhh, what mic skills. Scary.


:lel


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Paige is John Laurinaitis with tits (if you can call them that). Ughhh, what mic skills. Scary.


Seems like you and others are entirely missing the point of this angle. It's clear that she is intentionally trying to be OTT corny and awkward and come across as disingenuous. I don't know why, since this isn't anything like the character that she should be playing, but come on, you really think that was supposed to be a legit promo?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Opening segment with Miz was hilarious. Used to be a quite a big Miz mark a few years back, completely went off him during his face run, but since his return last month, he's been brilliant. Reminding me of why I liked him and is quickly winning me back over. 

Also, Ambrose/Cesaro, great match, may be the best Smackdown match this year if I'm not forgetting something. Absolutely loving Ambrose right now and it's nice to see him super over with the crowd.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

x78 said:


> Seems like you and others are entirely missing the point of this angle. It's clear that she is intentionally trying to be OTT corny and awkward and come across as disingenuous. I don't know why, since this isn't anything like the character that she should be playing, but come on, you really think that was supposed to be a legit promo?


Don't even bother its the same people that have been trashing her since day one. Nothing will change that. Paige is the new Cena for the womens division. Some absolutely love her while others cant stand her. Expect a long career for her.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Boring and predictable main event. But Del Rio had a decent performance and I rarely have anything positive to say about him.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Reigns vs Del Rio shows that Reigns can atleast be carried in the ring. Very good job by Del Rio in that match, Reigns also did well for himself.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Should I even watch Reigns vs Del Rio?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Should I even watch Reigns vs Del Rio?


Probably not.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

How bout you just watch one of the few single matches he gets. It was a good match btw


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Should I even watch Reigns vs Del Rio?


Sure. We're still just learning the language of a Reigns match so it's never too early to watch him. He had a different variation of his running kick I hadn't seen before but it's your typical Heel Heat segment leading to a face finisher fest, but Del Rio looked kinda good. Reigns still has no ability to sell a beating.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Should I even watch Reigns vs Del Rio?


It's pretty good,so why not?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose vs Cesaro was amazeballs. Best part of the show.

Bo vs Ziggler was also great. Not to mention the Miz segment. :lmao

And Bray's promos are most effective when he keeps it short and sweet.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Roman shows instances of psychology and selling. He just needs to be a little more mindful and consistent. I thought Roman did a fine job. To say Roman did nothing and it was all Del Rio is just harsh. 

If WWE keeps putting Roman with veterans and talented wrestlers, he will learn. It was a really solid match. Shame Del Rio just lacks charisma. Could have really added something to the match if you actually gave a damn about him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Reigns/ADR is good. Watch it.

I liked the setup for the apron dropkick, by the way. It was way better and more organic rather than a punch and the wrestler just setting himself over the bottom rope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x78 said:


> Seems like you and others are entirely missing the point of this angle. It's clear that she is intentionally trying to be OTT corny and awkward and come across as disingenuous. I don't know why, since this isn't anything like the character that she should be playing, but come on, you really think that was supposed to be a legit promo?


This may surprise you, but this isn't the first time I've heard her speak.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

A no DQ match on Smackdown, why don't we see these on RAW?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Reigns/ADR is good. Watch it.
> 
> I liked the setup for the apron dropkick, by the way. It was way better and more organic rather than a punch and the wrestler just setting himself over the bottom rope.


Yea I was saying that earlier. That I wish the set up could be more like this or if he physically rams them into the bottom turnbuckle himself. I hate the whole fall to the bottom rope thing after a uppercut


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Opening segment with Miz was hilarious. Used to be a quite a big Miz mark a few years back, completely went off him during his face run, but since his return last month, he's been brilliant. Reminding me of why I liked him and is quickly winning me back over.
> 
> *Also, Ambrose/Cesaro, great match, may be the best Smackdown match this year if I'm not forgetting something. Absolutely loving Ambrose right now and it's nice to see him super over with the crowd.*


If you liked Orton v. Cesaro, there could be a little contention, but tonight's could have just been the best. I'll have to see on rewatch.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree, the set up to the dropkick was way better. I liked that he actually didn't hit it the first time. The whole ramming thing, where he forces his opponents into the position is a good idea too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns match was okay. Doesn't look good when okay is your best singles match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I've heard Sheamus and Ryback had a great match earlier this year but I haven't seen it and I missed Ambrose/Cesaro tonight too. Guess I need to find and watch both.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Reigns match was okay. Doesn't look good when okay is your best singles match.


We'll not when you're rumored to be going over Brock Lesnar in the main event of WrestleMania less than a year from now, but for this stage in his career it's about where he should be.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

The Miz/Bo/Ziggler segment was really good. Looks like Miz is back to doing what he does best as he cut an awesome, hilarious promo. Nice win for Bo too. This version of Miz is really entertaining, hope he makes us forget these awful past couple of years he had.

Could you guys please stop with the blind Paige hate already? She was very good on Raw doing what she's supposed to do, which is being a ruthless, vicious heel. As long as she keeps doing what she's good at she'll be fine. Being a babyface in WWE nowadays is very hard, especially for someone like Paige who's not very confortable on the mic. She'll start showing how good she is now that she can be herself.

Didn't care for anything else on the show.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Pretty much commenting on what stood out most to me. 

Miz/Ziggler/Bo Dallas segment was good. I always found Miz more enjoyable as the cocky heel. I can certainly see where people are comparing him to Johnny Cage. I would love to see him nail a nut punch on someone lmao. Digging a potential partnership with him and Bo too. All that smugness can't be contained lol. 

Excellent matchup of Cesaro vs Ambrose. So many great spots and trash talking to nail the badassary these two men have. The beatdown at the end was quite brutal in how stiff it was. Seriously can't wait to see Seth and Dean lock up with how well they've been building the tension between them. I do hope that this also means that Cesaro might be heading somewhere with his character. Perhaps a replacement for Kane or Orton based on the teased dissension amongst the Authority.

Love Goldie and Stardust. Cody just owns any gimmick given to him. 

Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth. Not really much to comment on the match itself since it was short. Still, I always enjoy Bray's promos so it should be interesting to see where this heads with Jericho. 

Reigns vs Del Rio was fun. Glad to see Reigns is getting some more singles work. ADR is a good worker and his experience allowed Roman to change things up a bit. Great spots with the apron dropkicks. Del Rio outsmarting Roman to miss it the first time and then Reigns taking advantage of Del Rio's placement in the corner to actually land the kick.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Another episode withOUT either John Cena, Randy Orton or Kane and others. I like it, when Orton and Cena aren't on television.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was probably the most competent Reigns has looked in a singles match. Del Rio deserves a lot of credit for bringing focus and psychology to the match, but Reigns was right there playing his part well.

Ambrose continues to be the most entertaining guy on the roster, and Cesaro looks like a good fit for the Authority (anything that gets Kane out of main events lol). I would love love love Zayn to get called up and help Ambrose against Cesaro and Rollins.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Miz was awesome tonight , good matches , Cesaro is a beast


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> Seems like you and others are entirely missing the point of this angle. It's clear that she is intentionally trying to be OTT corny and awkward and come across as disingenuous. I don't know why, since this isn't anything like the character that she should be playing, but come on, you really think that was supposed to be a legit promo?


Paige is painfully obviously doing this stuff on purpose its like Bo Dallas being a heel but faking being all nice. If fans can't see this like we can i lose hope in humanity


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't help but laugh at Miz, he's a good midcarder but has no real main event potential. The guy who main evented Wrestlemania is now lucky just to be IC Champ, which only happened because Barrett got hurt. :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bo, Miz & Ziggler segment was UNBOLIEVABLE! :mark: Miz vs. Ziggler vs. Bo at SummerSlam? :mark:

Also, Ambrose vs. Cesaro was awesome. Loved it! One of the best TV matches of the year. Up there behind Cesaro/Cena, Bryan/Orton, Cesaro/Orton etc..


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

I know its been said time and time again, but holy shit the commentary is so fucking terrible and inconsistent.
The Wyatts pin the incorrect Uso and Cole rags on them for winning illegally, but The Usos can win illegally by pulling the twin magic shit and thats a-okay with him and praises the tactic.

I know Coles is supposed to praise the faces and vilify the heels, but come on.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> What's the point of all those Goldust/Stardust segments? :/


The point is fuckery. I kind of love it though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smackdown was quite fun this week. 

The Ziggler/Bo/Miz segment was entertaining, and I'm looking forward to the hopeful Miz/Ziggler feud and match at Summerslam. Please WWE don't just give it away on some random episode of Main Event like you usually do. Their match on RAW was great, could be even better on PPV.

The tag stuff was interesting. Not sure where Ryback/Axel go from here though. Or the Uso's for that matter. I have a funny feeling that Goldust/Stardust may turn out to be heels and challenge the Uso's. They haven't been in the ring in some time now, so I'm a little unsure as to what they're going to be like when they are. But I wouldn't be shocked if they were heels and get the belts as heels.

Paige/Naomi was literally a minute long. The promo was meant to be disingenuous and over the top so I personally think it worked, although I think she should stick to the kind of character she played on RAW. The Rampaige looked brutal, and should be her finisher. I don't have much interest in Cameron/Naomi, although if Naomi loses this feud. I'll be miffed.

Ambrose/Cesaro was fantastic. But it made me sad about how far Cesaro has fallen since Wrestlemania due to that stupid pairing with Heyman. The guy should be a face, plain and simple. Ambrose/Rollins is still heating up, when they do finally face at Summerslam it should be brilliant. The match could end up being match of the night.

The main event didn't really interest me to be honest...mainly because Del Rio doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good episode overall. This is what Smackdown should be like every week. We finally got to see some storyline advancement in the midcard, showcasing the IC Title on Smackdown, along with the lengthy matches that we normally see on the show. If there can't be any continuation on the main event feuds on Smackdown, then the focus of the show should switch to developing storylines for midcarders. The Miz TV segment was entertaining, and it finally gave a spotlight to the IC Title.

Cesaro vs Ambrose was match of the night. Great back and forth action between the two, along with some nice and creative spots, like the Cesaro elevated suplex to Ambrose onto the chairs, and Ambrose's bodyslam to Cesaro onto the chairs that were set up. This match overall was a big improvement from their match on Raw, which was decent.

Reigns vs Del Rio was another good match, and showed that Reigns can work long matches, without dragging the pace of the match down, and getting caught up in headlocks and restholds. He had a good match with Bad News Barrett a couple of weeks ago on Smackdown, so it's no surprise this one turned out to be a pretty god match. I do agree that Reigns needs to expand his moveset a bit more, but I guess we might see that happening for him in bigger PPV matches.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Did the commentary team make out as if Ziggler is/would be the no.1 contender for the IC title now?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Smackdown flowed really well this week, so well in fact that I actually enjoyed Miz's antics. Good matches, good promos and overall, a quite comfortable watch.


----------

